# Well that really sucks...



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I was all excited about getting my GP puppy next weekend. Well the owner just informed me that they are going to keep her because she has blue eyes and they had never seen or heard of one with the blue eyes. 

I just wanna go :GAAH:


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm sorry for your disappointment. I hope you are able to find another soon. 
Denise


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry, that is so uncool of them. Did you have a deposit on her? 

Just try to remember, It was not meant to be. You will be getting one that is going to be the best for your herd.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry ...you can't get the dog..... :hug:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

No, no deposit as they were just giving her to me. I understand they want to keep her, it is the fiance who decided they were not going to let her go, even when he was told the puppy already had a home. I think it is just uncool that the only reason they are backing out is because she has blue eyes.

Although I did find this site when researching GP's in texas, - http://www.txpyrs.org/TGPRescue/Public/ ... MMAND=LIST


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss before you got your pup! That just sucks. i hope you find the dog of your dreams!


----------

